# Music and Temperament / SP



## Papa.tuti (Feb 17, 2012)

Whether you like some of Top-40 music or not, there are some interesting cases for this thread: for example a song by Lykke Li "I follow rivers" - that sounds like a NF / Dreamer / Idealist type of song...don't you agree?!


----------



## Papa.tuti (Feb 17, 2012)

Another Top-40 song Ed Sheeram "The A Team" - to me this sounds very concrete (despite he mentions angels;-) so I think it probably is a SJ / Guardian type of song...(but I really don't know as this my opposite;-)) ...or maybe NF, dreaming of a better world?


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

cactus_waltz said:


> SP and NF are the only two temperaments that I see easily translate to conventional pop and rock, mainly because you could liken them to sex/action and love/idealism respectively. SJ and NT values are a bit less obvious.


I think xSFJ perspectives are very common in mainstream pop music. Love as a theme is not exclusive to NFs.

I think a lot of country music is very SJ in many ways - it seems it's supposed to appeal to down to earth people and often tells stories in a very literal way. And yes, this is a generalization....

xNTP perspectives are pretty common in indie/college rock, IMO. The lyrics are Ne heavy and explore ideas more than expressing feelings.

A lot of the music I like seems NF & ISFP in nature though, and very e4. It's atmospheric, poetic, heavy on metaphor, melancholy, very self-absorbed, idealistic & romantic in the true sense, etc.


----------



## Papa.tuti (Feb 17, 2012)

@OrangeAppled ...I agree with you...


> Love as a theme is not exclusive


 is not exclusive to any of the types...true; it's just the way it is presented, portrayed, described etc that is characteristic for particular types / temperaments. Maybe for the NF / Idealist type of songs the "Love" is somewhat over represented, I guess...


----------



## Hastings (Jan 8, 2011)

Papa.tuti said:


> @OrangeAppled


Ah yes, I agree as well. Now that I consider it, I can see SJ qualities in country certainly but also in soul music. Also any pop song which is sentimental in a very concrete way (you did this when I did that...).

I can see NT in experimental music, like some electro and ambience.


----------



## Cerebro (Jul 30, 2011)

*Guardian (SJ) anthem*





This song illustrates the SJ need for comfort, for family, for belonging. Guardians often get tired of living in the fast lane, so even successful touring SJ musicians need time to come back down to Earth.

*Artisan (SP) theme*





A lot of the time, when we think SP music, we think physical, immediate pleasure and excitement. I think this song really gets across another, positive Artisan philosophy: do what you do for the love of it.

*Rational (NF) anthem*





This song illustrates the Rational's ability to see the workings of a conspiracy, and the elaborate trickery we are all oblivious to. Skeptical and autonomous, the NT can see what we all miss. They are the ultimate conspiracy theorists.

*Idealist (NF) anthem*




I think this Idealist-themed song was, ironically, written by a Rational (the music) and an Artisan (lyrics). This song illustrates the NF need for identity, and for the potential loss of that identity. I can relate to this far more than I thought once. When I'm with different people, I take on a different role, to better accomodate that individual. But I then am at risk of losing sight of who I really am. That need, that wish for someone to uncover who you truly are and show you, that's the need of every self-mutilating Idealist.

There are just some examples I thought of.


----------



## Papa.tuti (Feb 17, 2012)

@Cerebro ...Wow, very nice input, this is what I was thinking about when I started this thread!! Excellent, thank you for that...


_In the meantime I discovered that this topic emerged a couple of times on this site..."lesson learned today" is that songs, etc etc can very nicely "illustrate" certain types, but that some people at these forums see it as stereotyping, which is not perceived very well by some (although as rational I think it can be very instructive / informative)._

_Edit: also @Murnando_


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

I was gonna say country for SJs but maybe also anything you'll hear on the oldies channels just going by what my mother likes and listens to, she hates country. I'd also guess songs about love, but of other things not _just_ people, but like patriotic songs (also something my mother quite likes), nostaligia, or am I being too stereotypical?

For me, typical SP music listed in here does _nothing_ for me. My bf is totally into that, but I'm into more types of music than he is but they all have at least one common thread, they make me feel good whether it's angry extreme metal, moody dark industrial, intellectual subject matter with good music (which could be any genre really), political/social themes like punk, thrash or grindcore, sonic insanity of rave music that tweaks the brain just listening to it. I can't stand his music interest theme of party party party, get drunk and fucked up, fucking someone, etc...not interested. I prefer actually _doing _those things than listen to stuff that just talks about it anyway  As for my songs, I would only say one sounds SPish and it's a total joke song anyway. The rest is dark or deeper feeling stuff written in a sensor way I suppose with lots of visual or emotional details. I just think most NTs are _typically_ into different aspects of heavy music than I am like time changes which I like but not just for the sake of being technically complicated. I like it because I like variety and mood changes.

Would Trent Reznor be an NF by any chance? I _love_ his lyrics.


----------



## Papa.tuti (Feb 17, 2012)

@KuRoMi ...great post!! I'm not sure is Trent Reznor is an NF,...I think what's clouding our / my perception sometimes is that we forget there are many variables: 1) songs are written (lyrics), 2) the music is composed (melody and stuff) and 3) arranged, 4) then performed and 5) not to forget, the artist(s). Any of these can be executed by any of the types / temperaments. So for example, your NF boy could sing a song written by a rational, mixed by an artisan. Another thing is I guess, why are they performing, for the thrill, to excite themselves, to impress the crowds, or to convey a particular message or ideology, to protest against, to be part of the band, or a culture etc. Then lastly, there is the audience, also they are biased and hear what they would like or are inclinded to hear or perceive the music in a particular way...So I'm not sure if this in any way answers your question, but I think you should look at the lyrics in isolation to evaluate whether or not this represents an NF / Idealist theme or not. Then at the artist, how he's behaving / performing in different settings, likely to be NF as well then, but could well be any of the other types...Hope this helps a bit...


----------



## Tread Softly (Feb 8, 2012)

That's a very interesting observation. Now that I think about it, you're right. And, considering the songs I have on my mp3 player, I am attracted to songs that reflect a sort of NF temperament. Japanese songs seem to get the feeling just right. 

Some examples of songs representing a NF temperament are:
Rocket Love by Stevie Wonder - deep, metaphorical of his inner world (in reaction to his relationship)
To the Moon and Back by Savage Garden - about an introspective, isolated girl who abhors betrayal, is outwardly unaffectionate but longs for closeness and romance.

lol On second thought, maybe they more closely reflect traits of an INFP or INFJ.


----------



## Papa.tuti (Feb 17, 2012)

@Tread Softly ...very nice contribution, I love it, makes sense!


----------



## Papa.tuti (Feb 17, 2012)

While watching TV just now, the Element song was mentioned, originally by Tom Lehrer. This is I think a "classical" NT song...when I googled it a bit I came across version by Daniel Radcliffe, is he NT too???


----------



## Papa.tuti (Feb 17, 2012)

Another NT / Rational themed song???


----------



## Papa.tuti (Feb 17, 2012)

Heard another song just now on the radio, by Ed Sheeran, "Lego House" - again I would bet this is a song with an SJ / Guardian theme...


----------



## RaRa (Mar 8, 2012)

Most mainstream country music is definitely SJ...don't you think??


----------



## Papa.tuti (Feb 17, 2012)

@RaRa ...makes sense


----------



## Papa.tuti (Feb 17, 2012)

...just picked up this song by Archeo: "Glass Half Empty"
Preview of "Glass Half Empty" | Archeo











...but is this SJ / Guardian theme or perhaps something else?


----------



## Carmine Ermine (Mar 11, 2012)

This is my favourite topic. I've already made my own personality-music comparison but it had my own invented personality typing idea in which there are 529 types. The instrumental AND vocals are both important, but it's mostly the CONTEXT of the music that determines its type. The lyrics are usually part of the CONTENT instead. There is also the missing type that is "God's type" (Ambivert, Knowing, Being, Detecting, or AKBD, which is called "Poly Poly" in my invention).

In my spare time I'll probably try connecting them to Myers-Briggs types. But I think they are very insightful because there is SUCH A BIG VARIETY within each type. Interestingly in my invention, there are 33 sub-types within each Myers-Briggs type, plus the "Poly Poly" type which brings it to 529. 529 comes from 23x23 as there are 23 different types but separated into major and minor (context and content), which I can easily fit ANY music track into.

Here are some examples of ones I've typed individually (youtube links), but be aware that I have only started by characterising the Se/Ti/Ne/Fi/Fe/Ni/Te/Si as context based on the "elemental" types of music. These only show particular sub-types. They might be surprising in that case. If you want to know more of the specifics or continue developing this as your own franchise (with me as a consultant) feel free to discuss.

ESTP: watch?v=B1wUVExfkkM and watch?v=Q2G7ypBNjAA
ESFP: watch?v=yHP9LAEGQmM and watch?v=xwBK31tC5QM
(yes, these are very different but they both count as ESFP)
ISTP: watch?v=YG8jwprGdro and watch?v=Z45Z4BS_K5g
INTJ: watch?v=8TcKOoJ6uBc and watch?v=2WPCLda_erI
ENTJ: watch?v=sMagzXrtvyU and watch?v=NWIZ1XA8f2s
ENFJ: watch?v=Yo6n75DxQS4 and watch?v=FCthejj_GGk
ISFP: watch?v=hYxlqTpZ-24 and watch?v=BtCpttsZiys and watch?v=xpMNXEY_tio
INFJ: watch?v=SaGkKJHiBj0 and watch?v=eab_eFtTKFs and watch?v=k57Aizz_ZC8
ENFP: watch?v=NOErZuzZpS8 and watch?v=SuX0nWqTaf4
ESFJ: watch?v=G_sBOsh-vyI and watch?v=mWHu79H6kdM
INFP: watch?v=UiO4QxGF2sU and watch?v=bKf7r6j5bwc
INTP: watch?v=gHwHiymSojk and watch?v=KGEj9HD85iQ
ENTP: watch?v=uAOR6ib95kQ and watch?v=AFa1-kciCb4
ESTJ: watch?v=wtbqFNxIHyI and watch?v=fbABWGE34IA
ISTJ: watch?v=vnH46jE5odo and watch?v=kKzven1Oa9M
ISFJ: watch?v=XK33rRjw0zI and watch?v=NYDdKKwzEG0
AKBD: watch?v=kHYI7X18AtI and watch?v=V5tTPtF5x9A

I added the AKBD type (God's personality type) just so it is included. The characteristic of that type of music is it has elements of every kind at different parts of the song.


----------

